# Air Management for Daily



## SilkyMitts (May 18, 2011)

Hey Guys-
Looking into airride for the family car (makes it easier than coilovers when the wife is driving) and was looking into digital management. What is a good all-around air management system for the family car?

I have seen Accuair, Autopilot, and some Ride-Tech and Accuair seems to be most popular. Is there a certain kit or features that we need? 

Thanks


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't recommend air for a daily driver.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

I do.


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Family car? 

E-level is the simplest once installed. Especially if the wife is driving it.


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Tucked said:


> Family car?
> 
> E-level is the simplest once installed. Especially if the wife is driving it.


Ditto this once installed. Install is a major pita, but I don't have to monitor pressures or anything. You set your different ride heights you want, push a button and forget about it! It's awesome. And when I park (slammed of course) it auto sets to ride height so she won't forget and damage the car. 

My R32 is the only car I have, its on bags, and I would recommend air for anyone's daily driver. The only thing I would say is if you have small kids in the back, they might wake up when the compressor kick on.... if you can come up with a relatively quiet solution, I say do it.

Anyone not confident in air for a daily probably effed up their install :thumbup:


----------



## SilkyMitts (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys. With the E-Level there are several different packages, is there a certain one that would work best?


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

SilkyMitts said:


> Thanks for the information guys. With the E-Level there are several different packages, is there a certain one that would work best?


There should only be one e-level package, but all of accuair's kits can use the controller,so it looks deceptive. I would suggest talking to the guys at bagriders. They'll sort you out and give you a quote. :thumbup: 

If I wasn't out and typing from my phone i'd look up their website for you...


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

E-level is definitely the best but i am a huge fan of the Autopilot management... its been nothing but good to me so far.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

looking for more input and feedback on this exact topic. Much better than yet another one of the same threads being posted. MOAR reviews! maybe input from some of the vendors:beer:


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

iplayonice said:


> I would recommend air for anyone's daily driver


:beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Accuair Elevel - nough' said


----------



## SilkyMitts (May 18, 2011)

Advice: Good kit for the daily
http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/pro...N-FULL-KIT-WITH-TOUCH-PAD-E-LEVEL-SYSTEM.html

and the difference between the kit above and this is the rocker switch? E-pad worth the extra bills?
http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/pro...LL-KIT-WITH-ROCKER-SWITCH-E-LEVEL-SYSTEM.html


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

Ben from RI said:


> Accuair Elevel - nough' said


all said and done...would I be looking at $2k? $3k? anything sub $2k that is daily approved? I drive an insane amount of time from Duke to Charlotte so its all highway but not sure if that makes much difference. It all comes down to the maintenance and reliability over coils esp with coils being more affordable than ever before


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

MK4Jetta said:


> all said and done...would I be looking at $2k? $3k? anything sub $2k that is daily approved? I drive an insane amount of time from Duke to Charlotte so its all highway but not sure if that makes much difference. It all comes down to the maintenance and reliability over coils esp with coils being more affordable than ever before





Elevel is the only way to go and your looking around 3k for everything but worth every penny!!!! I drive my R32 Mkv every day and wish that I would have done it sooner. If you get the Elevel, make sure you get the key fob with it because it works great.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

SilkyMitts said:


> Advice: Good kit for the daily
> http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/pro...N-FULL-KIT-WITH-TOUCH-PAD-E-LEVEL-SYSTEM.html
> 
> and the difference between the kit above and this is the rocker switch? E-pad worth the extra bills?
> http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/pro...LL-KIT-WITH-ROCKER-SWITCH-E-LEVEL-SYSTEM.html


funny how the first link seems pretty legit until you chose your parts and almost everything is an added cost from the $2,800 they list....so deceptive. thought id have a chance for air. The kit doesn't include power kit, water trap... even more additional costs :banghead: not much of a "kit" then is it?:facepalm:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

MK4Jetta said:


> funny how the first link seems pretty legit until you chose your parts and almost everything is an added cost from the $2,800 they list....so deceptive. thought id have a chance for air. The kit doesn't include power kit, water trap... even more additional costs :banghead: not much of a "kit" then is it?:facepalm:


You don't really need the power kit. Grab some power wires from that amp\sub you used to have in highschool. The watertrap useage is always debated. Basically, if you live in a dryish place, you don't really need them.


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

a lot of stuff can be picked up at a local truck stop or heavy equipment repair shop, they will carry all your D.O.T air lines, you'll be able to find a water trap, most needed fittings/ bulk heads, air tanks of assorted sizes, not sure on the compressor's though and of course they won't have bags for your car but you can source a lot of stuff locally.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

E-level all the way.... by far the best out there. 
you have two options with the E-level. Rocker switch or the touchpad. From personal experiance....I like the rocker switch better. If you ever plan on having your wife drive your car, get the rocker switch. you won't have to worry about F'ed up fenders because "I didn't know what button to push....there are so many buttons":banghead: With rocker. You hit it once and your at your ride height. Hit the up again, and your at your higher setting. Or hit the down arrow, and your creepin at your low setting. Plus I think it's easier to find a nice place to put the switch. I daily mine everyday. Do It!:thumbup:


----------



## SilkyMitts (May 18, 2011)

> fasttt600 You hit it once and your at your ride height. Hit the up again, and your at your higher setting. Or hit the down arrow, and your creepin at your low setting. Plus I think it's easier to find a nice place to put the switch. I daily mine everyday. Do It


With the rocker switch are you able to adjust height beyond those 3settings, or is it just programmed height settings? Definately looks simpler to use


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

iplayonice said:


> ...and I would recommend air for anyone's daily driver....


Agreed. I think air is one of the better solutions for a daily driving car.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

SilkyMitts said:


> With the rocker switch are you able to adjust height beyond those 3settings, or is it just programmed height settings? Definately looks simpler to use


no, you can still adjust each individual bag with the rocker switch. I actually used an avs switchbox inline with the rockerswitch for when I want to play around. you can save a little money doing it this way.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> E-level all the way.... by far the best out there.
> you have two options with the E-level. Rocker switch or the touchpad. From personal experiance....I like the rocker switch better. If you ever plan on having your wife drive your car, get the rocker switch. you won't have to worry about F'ed up fenders because "I didn't know what button to push....there are so many buttons":banghead:


Quoted for truth

Was going to repeat just that :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> I don't recommend air for a daily driver.


That just mean you're not doing it right.


I also recommend eLevel. No looking at gauges, no guessing where you are at, your car will always be at the correct height rather it's just one person in the car, your whole family in the car, or your whole family + a trunk full of cinder blocks in the car


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been running Accuair Switchspeed for about a month and a half now and love it. Can anyone with E-Level tell me how the leveling arms feel in terms of build quality? I was going to go E-Level but was a bit nervous having moving parts in my wheel wells... especially when I drive about 50miles a day in the pothole ridden obstacle course they call NYC streets.

PS: To the OP- Like everyone else said, *good install=reliability*. I knew I was gonna eff my shtt up so I just got a good installer. Shout out to Swoops on that! :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The e-level arms are plenty sturdy, it's the actual sensor that can be the issue because they're plastic. The key to e-level is to make sure the the ball mounts to the arms are as vertically level, if that makes sense. It reduces the stress from the torsion in the suspension. I've been driving on mine for about a month now and just drove to and from SoWo and didn't even sweat it. 

And I've had air on my daily for two years now and probably wouldn't go back to coils. I just changed management because I wanted an upgrade.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> I don't recommend air for a daily driver.






iplayonice said:


> Anyone not confident in air for a daily probably effed up their install :thumbup:


this... i daily my car on air for a year now... and by daily i mean 100s a miles a week.. and i love it :thumbup:


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

tonyb2580 said:


> i daily my car on air for a year now... and by daily i mean 100s a miles a week.. and i love it :thumbup:


Same here. Been on air for over two years, daily driven through all 4 seasons. Put over 30K miles on it with no problems. To answer the OP: I'm using Air Ride Tech digital management.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

to the guys on eLevel- did you go through ORT? or is your eLevel mgmt. set up with a different company's bags other than ORT, say AirlLifts?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MK4Jetta said:


> to the guys on eLevel- did you go through ORT? or is your eLevel mgmt. set up with a different company's bags other than ORT, say AirlLifts?


got all my stuff from bagriders since ORT didn't carry airlift XL (at the time), great guys :thumbup:


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

I got all my stuff from ORT. I'm still waiting on my bags from Bag Yard but I got everything else already and Andrew has been great to deal with :thumbup::beer:


----------



## SilkyMitts (May 18, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> no, you can still adjust each individual bag with the rocker switch. I actually used an avs switchbox inline with the rockerswitch for when I want to play around. you can save a little money doing it this way.


I cant decide, I like to tinker with toys and maybe the switchspeed controller will get ME into too much trouble! But like the idea of being able to to tweak beyond the 3 settings of the rocker switch. Does anyone really use any other settings from teh 3?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

SilkyMitts said:


> I cant decide, I like to tinker with toys and maybe the switchspeed controller will get ME into too much trouble! But like the idea of being able to to tweak beyond the 3 settings of the rocker switch. Does anyone really use any other settings from teh 3?


The rocker can do as much as the switch-speed, only difference is that you have to press a few more buttons to get there (except when selecting the presets which only require pressing once)

take a look at the operating manual on accuair website, you'll get the picture :beer:


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

MK4Jetta said:


> to the guys on eLevel- did you go through ORT? or is your eLevel mgmt. set up with a different company's bags other than ORT, say AirlLifts?


Got all my stuff from bagriders. I highly recommend them :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, I guess I'm going to have to be that guy.....PADDLE VALVES!!!! E-level is great for a baller setup, but paddle switches are cheap, super reliable, simple and easier to install/work on, which encompasses everything that a high mileage daily air setup should be. Been running my paddle valves over 2 years and 60k+ without a single issue for what it's worth. :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

less electric stuff to go bad or fail


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

wagner17 said:


> less electric stuff to go bad or fail


 Indeed, plus you don't have to hit solenoids with a screwdriver to get your car off of the ground in the winter  I can't even put into words how superior I feel manual valves are to electrics. I'll gladly put up with the extra 2-3 seconds it takes to air up/down for the peace of mind.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

^ Yep I recommend Paddle Valves as well. I first had manual to start then decided that I wanted electric, so I'm currently running an 8 valve setup with a 7 switchbox. I will be switching back to manual as soon as I get the time to do so. I found that manual gave a lot more precise control of how much air you want in the bag. As said, it's less stuff to go wrong.

I will probably put accuair e-level on my next car, but I have better things to spend $2500 on at the moment.


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

What about regular analog setup with a switch box , like so
http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK5-JETTA-FULL-KIT-WITH-ANALOG-MANAGEMENT.html
It seems very simple and the price is just right :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah, i actually have the same question are you op! 
i'm getting my mk4 r32 bagged. I already know what bags i'm going to run front/rear, but i am confused on the management! i'm leaning toward accuair e-level from bagriders, seems like a lot of posters here have been happy with that setup


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I ditched my konis co finally and gone air. Downtown san Francisco is where I live and I hate them roads,,,, this is my first time going air and I've debating for a long time. I can report back later :thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

:thumbup: thread


----------



## Ace_VR6 (Jul 16, 2008)

16v_HOR said:


> Ok, I guess I'm going to have to be that guy.....PADDLE VALVES!!!! E-level is great for a baller setup, but paddle switches are cheap, super reliable, simple and easier to install/work on, which encompasses everything that a high mileage daily air setup should be. Been running my paddle valves over 2 years and 60k+ without a single issue for what it's worth. :thumbup:


 Oh stop this nonsense. youre trying to tell me runing wires to 8 valves and running 16 lines is easier then putting in a connection and 6 lines? The Accuair system takes 4 wires to get going and if you run a watertrap you have no issue with sticky valves. I ran mine all winter with not one bit of freezing up or problems it is alot easier then paddlevalves and takes up a whole lotta room! Granted you cant just warm up but for the simplicity of a VU4 manifold it is deff easier install.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

Ace_VR6 said:


> Oh stop this nonsense. youre trying to tell me runing wires to 8 valves and running 16 lines is easier then putting in a connection and 6 lines? The Accuair system takes 4 wires to get going and if you run a watertrap you have no issue with sticky valves. I ran mine all winter with not one bit of freezing up or problems it is alot easier then paddlevalves and takes up a whole lotta room! Granted you cant just warm up but for the simplicity of a VU4 manifold it is deff easier install.


 how about comparison of the e-level system to the auto pilot. I know the auto leveling is great, but truly worth the extra coin for daily driving?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

paddles for a long ass time now, love em, e-level is sick too but i love the simplicity and reliability of the mannies


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

MK4Jetta said:


> how about comparison of the e-level system to the auto pilot. I know the auto leveling is great, but truly worth the extra coin for daily driving?


 Yes, It's worth the extra coin ( from my experiance) 

Set it and forget it.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Had paddles for year. They work, end of story. Everything else about them was more work and less convenient. Hey I want to raise the whole car a bit while driving. Paddles, both hands. Accuair, finger tip on the door mounted controller and we are done. 

Setup for the accuair is stupid easy. If you want just run the lines, plug in, done. 

Paddles have no electrical, just **** tons of line that is hard to mount and hide... 

It boils down to money, even my switchspeed setup was pricey, elevel even more. They are that much better though. Don't get me started on lift/drop times...


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

^all valid points 



arethirdytwo said:


> Hey I want to raise the whole car a bit while driving. Paddles, both hands.


 but wut?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Ace_VR6 said:


> Oh stop this nonsense. youre trying to tell me runing wires to 8 valves and running 16 lines is easier then putting in a connection and 6 lines? The Accuair system takes 4 wires to get going and if you run a watertrap you have no issue with sticky valves. I ran mine all winter with not one bit of freezing up or problems it is alot easier then paddlevalves and takes up a whole lotta room! Granted you cant just warm up but for the simplicity of a VU4 manifold it is deff easier install.


 If you actually put some thought into how you're going to run lines throughout the car then yes, I completely stand behind what I said. In addition I don't really know what you're referring to, because I can certainly run a paddle valve setup with less than 16 lines and they don't require any wiring at all. As far as complexity, I installed my management at work in a dark parking lot with no issues whatsoever in a few hours. You can also run a vacuum manifold if you're not crazy about running extra lines, but I personally had no trouble running 6 lines from the hatch of my car up the center console to the valves (lines 5 and 6 go back to the rear bags from the valves). I'm glad to hear that Accuair works for you and you're entitled to your opinion on manual valves, but from the sound of it you don't really seem to have much experience with them, so maybe you should hold judgement (or at least your opinion on a technical forum that may affect how others run their setup) until you work with them a bit more. :thumbup: 



arethirdytwo said:


> I want to raise the whole car a bit while driving. Paddles, both hands.


 Sounds like you had poor placement of your valves which is not the valve's fault, it's yours. 



arethirdytwo said:


> Had paddles for year. They work, end of story. Everything else about them was more work and less convenient.


 Really? In spite of the install arguement (I personally think paddles are just as easy to install, but to each their own), manual valves are more reliable, cheaper and don't freeze up in the winter. Take that into consideration before you totally trash these things. 

I understand that manual valves are not superior to electric/digital in every way and that a lot of it comes down to personal preference, but come on guys, these (above quotes) are not valid excuses. While opinions are a good thing on here, try to keep in mind that somebody else may buy/not buy a particular setup based on what is said in this thread. There are good and bad to both sides, but lets use facts or opinions that are based on actual experiences so that people looking to gain knowledge from this are being educated correctly. Hell, maybe we can even sticky this at some point so we don't have to deal with 3 of these threads popping up every week :laugh:


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

Let's hope your wife is smartenough to read if she is driving, mine is and the paddle swithes give her 0 problems and was much easier on the wallet, the install was easy anyone that bitched about the airlines is just inpatient.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

I daily autopilot. For the most part is has been pretty reliable but I've had it freeze a couple times and the fuze blew once where I lost management.


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

With the money you save running paddle switches you could take the wife out, later that night buy hookers and blow for yourself and in the A.M. Take her out to the car and say "baby these two switches need to be pressed until these two needles are at this number, then press the other two till the other needels are at this number. **** it up and it's over!" she'll be able to do it, and if she can't divorce her now cause genes that can't work paddle switches CAN NOT be spread for the sake of humanity.


----------



## Ace_VR6 (Jul 16, 2008)

I was wrong with the number of lines my fault it is 8 for the bags 4 for the guages. so 12 if you dont run dumps youre under 16 ok but that wasnt what he was asking about he was asking about daily driving. NEITHER setup will freeze up (manual or electric) if you drain your traps and tank regularly but if you are going to daily drive it i just see the controler of the switchspeed and the rockerswitch for the elevel to be a better idea because of less clutter upfront but to each his own! Thats why they make both. 16v has had good luck with the manualvalves and issues with electric ive seen issues with manual valves (dannybarone) but good luck with electric.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

lol all you need is one supply line from the rear then T off twice to paddles. i'd recommend it being a 3/8s but i recently helped with one that had a single 1/4" supply and it was just as fast as my car that has 2 1/4s that T to the 4 paddles. this is because no matter how wide open your lines up to the paddles are, the valves will bring the flow to damn near a screeching halt 
its not necessary to have a million lines, sure you have to run at least 5, but big woop i'd rather worry about fittings and airline than all that wiring. troubleshooting is dumbed down to the simplest level which is why i love the system the most, i dont have a great relationship with electrical BS.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Too lazy to quote all of this but...

1. Four valves was a pain. End of story

2. I will pull my full system out, and reinstall before you run all lines needed for a manual system. Trust me I ran them both, 16v what are you running?

3. I live in Texas, wtf is freezing haha.

4. Lift drop times sucked.

I still stand by this, if you have the budget accuair is it. Have had both, installed both and used both. My paddles worked great! But how the hell are you going to tell me running all those lines in your dash, center, whatever is easier then three plugs, a few wires and a USB cable to the front.

Paddles work great, that's all they do. Mounting, running, and speed all lose the the Accuair. Plus the pancake button is the business!


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

e-level is supposed to arrive tomorrow  

no struts for a few weeks though


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Enjoy man, bummer on the struts.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

What struts did you order?


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

bombers


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Coolcool, I'm getting classics


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Front/rear bombers or just rear I forgot to ask hehe


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

@ Ace, it completely slipped my mind that you may be referring to an analog electric setup until now, my bad. 

@arethridytwo, I personally thought running lines for the paddles were very simple, but as stated before, to each their own. This is why we have threads like this, things that you find to be a pita I may find simple, and vice versa. :thumbup: 

Just out of curiousity, is there any **** hiding under the center console in an R? I know my gti was really easy to run things under, but maybe the R's have more **** hiding under there.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh and I'm running manual valves in my mk4 daily, but the Rabbit is getting a set of old electrics I have running around (summer weekend car, not that electrics worry me that much or anything). I feel comfortable driving high miles on both setups, I just prefer paddles myself, but I'm a cranky, opinionated mk1 owner (no sarcasm intended btw), so what do you expect?  :laugh:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

bomber fronts/classic rears


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh sweet similar to mine! I might go with airlift XL because money is tight haha, but grata bud good luck post pics when it's all said And done!


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

yea, I bit the bullet and emptied my wallet lol 

I'll post up a thread here in a day or two.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds great ill be def looking for
It, I want to see how it sits! What rims are you going to use with the new bags?


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

here's a simple question- for management alone... ridetech or autopilot? and please let me know why you chose a certain one over the other.:beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

im starting to order my stuff this week, its gunna be a little process..but im shooting to have the car done for waterfest....if not by the end of july...im stuck on doing a analog setup, so im gunna run switchpeed.


----------

